# If there scard



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Does it affect your ps any if they r trying to spawn and u approch the tank will that inhibit them in any way?Or does it matter at all.If they r scard will they steal spawn?
Thanks ahead of time Trillyen!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

scared or scarred???


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

At mista fish pimp!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Scarred







, my bad, does it matter if there scarred, like to be afraid of ya know!
sorry bout that!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive seen it both ways. Ive had pairs spawn right in front of my camera despite all the movements I made they went along they're business. Then theres been pairs that would stop completely if there was any comotion in front of them. With this pair I would block the viewing area with a cardboard.

Trillion didnt these group of P's breed for you? When was the last time they bred?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Hell no they havent bred! ever! Odviously u have had ur ps breed defore.What size tank u got? Do u induce them to breed?How old r they?Let me know i look for ward to hearing from u. Do u have any advice i could take to the bank?


----------

